# Belle Azure Disappointment?



## askewchick (May 31, 2005)

Is anyone else out there getting a disappointing impression from the Belle Azure collection?  I haven't seen it in person yet, but judging by the photos and the buzz, it looks kind of weak for several reasons:

* Belle Azure eyeshadow *is* Freshwater.
* Elite is essentially Amber Lights but in VP finish.
* Leisure Time looks hideous and is similar (but more bruisy) than Plum Dressing.
* The lipsticks are all apparently pretty weak.
* The pearlizers are apparently quite chalky and boring.

The items that stand out, from what I've heard are:

* Rayothon is nice and versatile, but nothing too unique.
* The bronzing sticks are apparently fab for those who use bronzing products (little nc15 me can't pull that off!).
* Lucky Green is supposedly excellent.

Wah!  I was so looking forward to this collection, too!  

Has anyone heard anything about Elle lipglass?  I'm wondering if it is sheer and wearable or if it'll be too milky and opaque?


----------



## roxybc (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm not getting anything from it either.  I'm waiting for the new brush sets and palettes in July.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 1, 2005)

Tell me about it!! If Pearlizers are too chalky, I'll save my money for other stuff!!!


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm planning to get Lucky Green, and you just answered my question about Leisuretime. I was hoping it was like a VP version of Swish. Who needs another punched-eye plum is what I wanna know


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_I'm not getting anything from it either.  I'm waiting for the new brush sets and palettes in July._

 
Same here


----------



## Sanne (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks somuch for telling me that freshwater and belle azure is the same e/s, I would probably have found that one out when I got home!!! that sucks big time I was really hoping for a new shade of blue!


----------



## Star (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hp11989* 
_Who needs another punched-eye plum is what I wanna know _

 
OMG I thought I was the only one!  I went and bought "Plum" from Madame B.  Huge mistake.


----------



## jpohrer (Jun 1, 2005)

I am only interested in Lucky Green and Pink Freeze.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm not doing back-flips for anything, but I will be tempted into buying at least a few things, just because I love a gimmick and the packaging for this collection is right up that alley (tacky?  maybe.  gimmicky?  YES!).  Besides, when I get to the MAC counter I get that sort of makeup-induced haze, the lights put me in a trance, and everything looks so pretty, and I just find myself handing over my credit card.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I'm not doing back-flips for anything, but I will be tempted into buying at least a few things, just because I love a gimmick and the packaging for this collection is right up that alley (tacky?  maybe.  gimmicky?  YES!).  Besides, when I get to the MAC counter I get that sort of makeup-induced haze, the lights put me in a trance, and everything looks so pretty, and I just find myself handing over my credit card._

 
Lol same here!!!

I went to mac right after work, and I bought the green e/s and the 2 bronze ones, and rose d'or stick. 

I think leisuretime e/s will look really pretty on darker skinstones, but was a big nono for me whiteass girly!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 1, 2005)

^ LOL

i'm just going to look at the powders and sticks and check out the new lipglasses that i missed out on last month (due to budget constraints LOL...since I loved DBohemia so much!!!)...


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_  Besides, when I get to the MAC counter I get that sort of makeup-induced haze, the lights put me in a trance, and everything looks so pretty, and I just find myself handing over my credit card._

 






 SO TRUE!!!! i'm EXACTLY the same way! i get that deer in the headlights look and fall into a mac induced trance!!! LOL


----------



## jeanna (Jun 1, 2005)

*I MUST HAVE LUCKY GREEN!*






I saw a swatch of Freshwater next to Belle Azure, and Belle Azure is lighter and brighter than Freshwater (from what I saw anyway). But yes, they are not completely identical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, listen to me make excuses to justify buying a new eyeshadow...

Also, some people describe Belle Azure as "imagine Freshwater and Kicky Blue having a baby" Hehehe, I thought that was cute!


----------



## alt629 (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_*I MUST HAVE LUCKY GREEN!*






I saw a swatch of Freshwater next to Belle Azure, and Belle Azure is lighter and brighter than Freshwater (from what I saw anyway). If anyone here has both colours and could make a swatch, that would be great! But yes, they are not completely identical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, listen to me make excuses to justify buying a new eyeshadow...

Also, some people describe Belle Azure as "imagine Freshwater and Kicky Blue having a baby" Hehehe, I thought that was cute!_

 
I found a comparison of freshwater and belle azure on MUA... just do a pic search for belle azure.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
*I MUST HAVE LUCKY GREEN!*






I saw a swatch of Freshwater next to Belle Azure, and Belle Azure is lighter and brighter than Freshwater (from what I saw anyway). If anyone here has both colours and could make a swatch, that would be great! But yes, they are not completely identical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, listen to me make excuses to justify buying a new eyeshadow...

Also, some people describe Belle Azure as "imagine Freshwater and Kicky Blue having a baby" Hehehe, I thought that was cute!

 
I found a comparison of freshwater and belle azure on MUA... just do a pic search for belle azure._

 
I made swiped both on my hand today @ mac, and they are the SAME.  definatly!


----------



## Star (Jun 1, 2005)

I saw the testers today.

The bronzing powders look great.  How much use would I have for them?  Not much.  Very shimmery.  Too shimmery for a "work" look.

The pearlizers didn't appear chalky but I didn't try it on my face.

Rayothon looked fabulous to me.  OTOH it is a l/g so s-t-i-c-k-y.

Belle Azure is (duh) very, VERY BLUE!  Too blue maybe, for me.  Lucky Green appeals to me more than Metamorph (still kicking myself for that one).  My fave e/s was Elite.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
  Besides, when I get to the MAC counter I get that sort of makeup-induced haze, the lights put me in a trance, and everything looks so pretty, and I just find myself handing over my credit card.

 





 SO TRUE!!!! i'm EXACTLY the same way! i get that deer in the headlights look and fall into a mac induced trance!!! LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Mhmm that is a perfect description of what I do,.. I get that same Deer in the Headlights look and wander around trying things and have the hardest time choosing,....


----------



## brooke (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_I'm not getting anything from it either.  I'm waiting for the new brush sets and palettes in July._

 
did you say palettes???  tell me more PLEASE!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 1, 2005)

Alrighty, I swore that freshwater and belle azure were the same color when I first saw the swatches.... and then somewhere, someone posted freshwater and belle azure on their hand right next to eachother...and they actually looked quite different on. I was surprised. belle has a high level pearl shine to it and it's way pretty! but I can't for the life of me find that post. gah!! frustrating. Whoever posted that pic please post it again! I"ll try to find it...


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 1, 2005)

ok i found it in the other post . hhaa. it wasn't too hard to find after all... 
maybe freshwater and b.az. look similar.. but i think i still want belle!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't resist... it looks different so i have to get it.


----------



## Star (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks the same to me.

Honestly, nobody could see a difference if they didn't know ie: because they bought them.

Whatever minuscule "difference" in the above photo could be due to application or lighting.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 1, 2005)

/\ Exactly, I've herad from a few diff people they look EXACTLY the same!  Then, in another post from this MAC forum, there was this to say:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
swatches for freshwater and belle azure and they were identical.

 
Yeah, no kidding, down to the last character in the hex color code: 4A98C6_

 
So yeah, I think they are the same thing.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 1, 2005)

awww now I am sad :/


----------



## Jude (Jun 1, 2005)

Of course my camera is down but I just layered Freshwater over Overcast on my hand and gosh darnit... I got me some Belle Azure on the cheap!  Yessssssss!

=)


----------



## Onederland (Jun 1, 2005)

Well Im going to buy Belle Azure. Hence I dont have Freshwater yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just kinda love the collection in general. I love the whole "Outragiously Golden Broze" look. With lots of rich browns and deep golds, contrasted against vivid colors.

Makes me think of a summer in Rio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Brazil.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Well Im going to buy Belle Azure. Hence I dont have Freshwater yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just kinda love the collection in general._

 
Me too!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, I'm going tomorrow right after Anatomy class to check everything out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm definetly getting Magnetique and Lucky Green... maybe one of the other lipglasses too. I also want a bronzing stick because I think they're quite convenient.

As for Lip Gelee.... I will have to see if they are sticky enough for me. 

All the pictures that have been posted of the products look so great! A MUAer posted pics of the lipglasses and they look wonderful as well (can't remember who). I think that this is an exciting collection and I can't wait to see everything in person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... I think that Magnetique might be Boy Magnet re-released also, but don't quote me on that. They look similar though.


----------



## hellokitty (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, on the Belle Azure vs. Freshwater. Apprently MAC does not think we notice these things. Someone had posted before that Belle Azur was the frosted version of Electric Eel. I will be curious to see it myself tomorrow in person.  Now that lucky green ? that is a 'hole another story. I am all over that one ! 
Thanks for posting the comparisons !


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_Whatever minuscule "difference" in the above photo could be due to application or lighting._

 
Myself and 4 other MAC MA's compared Freshwater & Belle Azure side by side. They looked identical.

Belle Azure might have a tiny bit more pearl in it, which is why it looks more shimmery in that pic, but IRL you could not see a difference at all. It would honestly be a waste of money to have both.


----------



## Diviniti (Jun 2, 2005)

Just a thought...there are only so many colors...right?  I mean...realistically.  Isn't it impossible to come up with completely different colors after a while.  Maybe a different finish...like pearl...yes.  But it seems (in my humble opinion) that it's almost inevitable for a color NOT to be repeated.  Am I wrong?


----------



## piika (Jun 2, 2005)

I just went to look at Belle Azure today. I ended up buying nothing! I was planning to get at least Lucky Green and Goldbit, but everything looked so blah... I'm disappointed, but I think it's because the golden bronze look doesn't really work for me.


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Jun 2, 2005)

I was all hyped for this online but when I saw it today at the store I was meh. I only got 2 eyeshadows and a lipglass. Just leaves me more money for c-squeeze which I'm REALLY looking forward too!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 2, 2005)

I got the Quiver pearlizer from the collection, but it was the last thing I was there to look at. It was okay...Bronze sticks were a really nice texture, much better than expected, and I still might pick one up but the one I liked looked the exact same as Quiver on my skin. Hundred Degrees was like sidewalk chalk on my skin, ewwww.....I opted for the Summerfete TLC over Rayothon because it felt better and looked almost the same on my lips. I expected Summerfete to be really warm but it wasn't at all....GORGEOUS! Am still waiting on the lip gelees but really can't afford it right now!


----------



## solardame (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diviniti* 
_Just a thought...there are only so many colors...right?  I mean...realistically.  Isn't it impossible to come up with completely different colors after a while.  Maybe a different finish...like pearl...yes.  But it seems (in my humble opinion) that it's almost inevitable for a color NOT to be repeated.  Am I wrong?_

 
No it's true..  This is why it's good idea to pace yourself.

But if I had the money I would have bought every thing from Belle Azure and Sunshrine today. Hehe!


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 2, 2005)

I want all of the shadows really bad because I love the veluxe pearl finish.   Plus I don't have hepcat or freshwater...I love shadows.   Love them.  But I cant' order anything right now I'm so poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh June 20th I cant' wait on the 20th to get here.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2005)

Onederland, Meeeeee tttttoooooo.. I love glowy tanned skin with bright colours!


----------



## MacLover (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
Whatever minuscule "difference" in the above photo could be due to application or lighting.

 
Myself and 4 other MAC MA's compared Freshwater & Belle Azure side by side. They looked identical.

Belle Azure might have a tiny bit more pearl in it, which is why it looks more shimmery in that pic, but IRL you could not see a difference at all. It would honestly be a waste of money to have both._

 
I also compaired both colors on my hand, and they are identical.  I couldn't tell much of a diffrence between them.  Even the MA said they looked just alike.


----------



## Liz (Jun 4, 2005)

ack. i'm returning belle zure. i bought it and didn't test it out with freshwater. i was in a drug induced haze from allergies and benadryl. i even got deep dark  blot powder, when they is NOT my shade. lol. at first, i was like, alright i'm going to get it since it's a VP. but freshwater is a vp also. so definitely retuning it. don't care about the packaging since i depot all my stuff anyways.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Jun 4, 2005)

i bought elite, belle azure and lucky green.

i have to say that elite looks nothing like amber lights on me.  elite is much more of a light brown, chocolate bronze. amber lights is more of a golden and coppery colour.  i could justify the purchase


----------



## Onederland (Jun 4, 2005)

ehh...I went to check it out today, I really must say I am disappointed. 

Colors are not as bright as expected, I already have a couple Multiples so the Bronzing sticks are worthless, I can't wear any of the lipsticks as they're frost (Frost makes me look like a drag queen). They were out of Summerfete, the only thing I really wanted. And no use in getting a lipgloss, just cause.

Yeah.

Oh well.

I'll be saving my money for a Giorgio Armani haul when I got o Vegas.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 5, 2005)

sigh, I have to admit..I was really hyped up when i saw pictures. But when I saw everything in person..nothing was as bright as I thought it was going to be. The lipsticks wern't all that great..and eh..i could do without the bronzing sticks.


----------

